# Letter of Apology



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Dear World,
I just want to take this time to apologize to you. Today, I turned on the TV, and saw that Jon and Kate Plus 8 was on. The episode was about Jon cleaning out his garage. Seriously.... a television show chronicalling a man cleaning out his garage. What has happened to us that we actually find the process of watching someone else clean, entertaining?
The reason i am apologizing, world, is that I actually watched this garbage. I honesty don't know why. I turned it on for one minute and the next thing I know, I'm eating my ninth and final taco from Taco Bell and am relieved that Jon got the project finished by the end of the day. What caused me to get sucked into this time warp? Maybe it was watching 8 little asian kids run around and bump into each other. Maybe it was the fact that Kate is such a (b)witch and I couldn't stop hating her (it actualy felt good to hate her). Maybe the executive chef at Taco Bell slipped me something in my Nachos Bell Grande. I honestly don't know.
Anyway, i just wanted to tell you that I'm sorry. Because I watched this show, there will be a modest ratings spike and Jon and Kate may film an adittional season due to my shotsightedness. I assure you that if a new season is announced, I will take full responsibility and do whatever is possible to prevent this from happening... even if that means watching every episode of of the Tyra Banks Show (*shudder*) in an attempt to spike her ratings so that Jon and Kate get cancelled. I know... it's drastic, but it's what I owe you for my egregious behavior.
I hope at some point in the future you can forgive me. If you can't, I completely understand. I just wanted to let you know that I understand what I did was wrong and if I could take it back, I would. I have to go now. The Hills is coming on MTV and I have to scoop my eyeballs out with a rusty spoon.
Sincerely,
Sean


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- I had to look it up. Lucky folks to have all those little people. Don't know why they have a show, though.... I cleaned out my garage last week. Nobody cared.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

That's why I stick to national geographic/discovery channels.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

My wife and I gave up TV 9 years ago. Still have a DVD and VCR, but no cable. Best decision we ever made. You can't know how sick it really is until you've been without it for a while.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Thimios315 said:


> *
> +1, and a little bit of SpikeTV!*


I don't watch much TV, but when I do it is on SpikeTV 90% of the time. PowerBlock on the weekends, I was watching reruns of The Shield for a while but they stopped that a few weeks ago and I wanted to watch their Vice Cops show but I keep missing it. Maybe hulu.com has it.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Dear World, I owe you an apology, I just wasted ten minutes reading this post...Im kidding...i feel the same way..wtf is up with the stupidity on tv, but it is addictive sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey, if you watch the show you have to fall in love with the little boy with glasses. You have to feel sorry for the husband he just rolls his eyes and says yes dear (we have all been there.) Last of all you have to say thank God this isn't me.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Dear World, I owe you an apology, I just wasted ten minutes reading this post...Im kidding...i feel the same way..wtf is up with the stupidity on tv, but it is addictive sometimes.


Don't you have to go back to watching the Keeping up with Kardashian's?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

My wife is addicted to Jon & Kate Plus 8, so I've had to watch it a few times. Why Jon hasn't faked his own death and moved to South America by now, I'll never know.


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

If it wasn't for Family Guy and Curb Your Enthusiasm, I'd say TV has gone to shit...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> That is the best. I've got my one year old watching it with me evey Saturday and Sunday. I tell Momma that it's Mantown time and a father/son bonding moment.


:L: Sweet!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Its ok Sean, the first step is admitting you have a problem  , come to group theraphy at O'learys on Saturday.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Finally caught some of this show. 
First thought: Awwwww. 
Five minutes later: Yawwwwwnnnn. 

In the future, everyone will be famous for 15 episodes.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Jap..im not sure if you were referring to me but I dont know where Olearys is..Im off for 10 days...Ill google it...and i dont have a problem ( denial ).


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Okay...okay. I confess. I fall for those shows every time. Maybe it kinda makes me feel better about my life. Seeing all those effed up people. I just don't know. Right now i'm watching NEXT on mtv. They are trying to hook up lesbians. Is there any help for me out there?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

lpwpd722 said:


> Okay...okay. I confess. I fall for those shows every time. Maybe it kinda makes me feel better about my life. Seeing all those effed up people. I just don't know. Right now i'm watching NEXT on mtv. *They are trying to hook up lesbians. Is there any help for me out there?[/*quote]
> 
> LOL, in Mass? theres tons of carpet munchers...just gotta look harder hun


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

I make my wife watch that show, so that she has NOTHING to complain about.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Dear 78thrifleman,

before this thread I had no idea that show even existed. so I watched it. My wife the ice queen walks in, now she's hooked. So I'm sending her over to your place. good luck with her.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> lpwpd722 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay...okay. I confess. I fall for those shows every time. Maybe it kinda makes me feel better about my life. Seeing all those effed up people. I just don't know. Right now i'm watching NEXT on mtv. *They are trying to hook up lesbians. Is there any help for me out there?[/*quote]
> ...


----------

